# Grand River video



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

another video from my day at the Grand River ! let me if you like had some one do a little editing for me as GoPro records in 14 min blocks and had to cut part out of one block and the other part out of another block and put it back together !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Man, I love your videos, love the spot, and love the Grand but sometimes it looks like a lot of work. I don't own a boat and wade fish with one rod, so seeing you with three rods, to me it looks like a fire drill. But, if I caught the quality fish you do, I would do the fire drill too.

Keep the videos coming.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

slow day for me yesterday landed 6 in about 3 hours but was still fun to be out


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

A true class act fisherman. Letting someone else on the river known what's working. That is something that I have always felt rewarding while fishing as well. May you continue to be rewarded for your kindness.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> A true class act fisherman. Letting someone else on the river known what's working. That is something that I have always felt rewarding while fishing as well. May you continue to be rewarded for your kindness.


Thank you 😊


----------

